# Kylie's pillow fight!



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Kylie wants that pillow out of his bed! :laughing1:

Kylie likes to push the pillows off my bed, the throw pillows off the couch 
and sometimes he digs the pillow out of his little doggie bed.

Today, I took a series of pictures of his effort to remove the offending pillow from his bed and thought you might enjoy seeing them.


















































































I FINALLY WON!










Whew, that was hard work - now I need to rest.










If you want to see the strenuous exercise Autumn was engaging in while Kylie was doing battle,
you can check this thread: 
http://talkbudgies.com/showthread.php?t=84386

Thanks for looking!*


----------



## jkmom (Dec 4, 2011)

oh my goodness... first i LOVE shelties and yours is beautiful!! and .... your pics are adorable,,, how funny his pillow 'issue'  What goes on in the minds of our beloveds..


----------



## jellyblue (Aug 11, 2010)

I love how, after all that work, Kylie decides to sleep on the floor! He is such a cutie!


----------



## VickyLouise (Jun 12, 2008)

:laughing: Silly Kylie! He really does not want the pillow in his bed... even when he isn't using it!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


jkmom said:



oh my goodness... first i LOVE shelties and yours is beautiful!! and .... your pics are adorable,,, how funny his pillow 'issue'  What goes on in the minds of our beloveds..

Click to expand...

Thanks, my shelties are lots of fun and spoiled rotten. 



jellyblue said:



I love how, after all that work, Kylie decides to sleep on the floor! He is such a cutie!

Click to expand...

Kylie is quite a little character -- no doubt about it.



VickyLouise said:



:laughing: Silly Kylie! He really does not want the pillow in his bed... even when he isn't using it! 

Click to expand...

You're so right Vicky! He did the same thing this morning after I put the pillow and toys back in his bed. *


----------



## equi (Aug 13, 2011)

Lol my dog takes out the pillow from her bed and does...ahem...things...to it lol


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

Hahaha, a very particular little puppy dog! I told you mom, I DON'T want that thing in my beeed!
My son always throws all the pillows and blankies off our couches


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


equi said:



Lol my dog takes out the pillow from her bed

Click to expand...

Kylie knows what he wants -- when he gets on my bed, he'll sometimes throw the pillows off of it too! :laughing1:



eduardo said:



I told you mom, I DON'T want that thing in my beeed!

Click to expand...

Exactly! If he takes the pillow out, goes away for awhile and comes back to find it in his bed again, he'll look at me like "WHAT is your problem?" *


----------



## aka.pody (Mar 18, 2008)

That is so funny.  I guess she wanted to make sure her toys were comfortable.


----------



## Passenger (Aug 5, 2011)

That is so cute!


----------



## Budgiekin (Feb 23, 2006)

Kylie sure is determined! It reminds me of my budgie Apollo who would always push his plastic budgie buddy off the perch on his playgym. It's like out out out!! 

Thanks for sharing Kylie with us!


----------



## SPBudgie (Nov 11, 2008)

Ha! Ha! Reminds me of my own nightly struggles to get my pillow Just Right - (unlike Kylie, I usually end up Keeping My pillow!...)


----------



## Linaeth (May 2, 2011)

My favorite part is that he doesn't even sleep in the bed afterwards. :laughing:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


aka.pody said:



That is so funny.  I guess she wanted to make sure her toys were comfortable.

Click to expand...

 Kylie just likes everything to be the way he wants it to be (whether it makes any sense to me or not) :laughing1:



SillieLillie9714 said:



 That is so cute!

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Pate. 



Budgiekin said:



Kylie sure is determined! It reminds me of my budgie Apollo who would always push his plastic budgie buddy off the perch on his playgym. It's like out out out!! 

Thanks for sharing Kylie with us! 

Click to expand...

 Yes, as I'm typing this he's currently shoving the pillows off my bed!



SPBudgie said:



Ha! Ha! Reminds me of my own nightly struggles to get my pillow Just Right - (unlike Kylie, I usually end up Keeping My pillow!...)

Click to expand...

You know what's funny is that frequently he'll get on the couch and lay right smack dab on top of the throw pillow! :S



Linaeth said:



My favorite part is that he doesn't even sleep in the bed afterwards. :laughing:

Click to expand...

 :iagree: He's definitely a little character.*


----------



## SouthernFried (Sep 24, 2011)

LOL I love dogs. They are so funny.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mango&Cheerio (Feb 18, 2012)

What a BEAUTIFUL dog!!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Thanks, Samantha!! *


----------



## osutk17 (Mar 25, 2010)

Deb???? Don't you realize, it's not the pillow. Kylie's was saving Snoopy and Lil Beaver from a certain smothering death!
Kylie's a lifesaver---perhaps Kylie's practicing to be a 'rescue dog'? :bowrofl:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Oh my goodness, TK - you're right!

I guess I need to give him more cookies for working so hard on his rescue skills. *


----------

